# The Ladies of Cosplay!



## TheOldSchool (Oct 21, 2014)

Enjoy!



















Please add to the collection!


----------



## Kajune (Oct 21, 2014)

Not many members in here who seem to know about Anime and Cosplay so I will give you some help.














Enjoy ^_^


----------



## TheOldSchool (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Kajune (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## TheOldSchool (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Kajune (Oct 21, 2014)

I post 2 and you just post 1?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 21, 2014)

Kajune said:


> I post 2 and you just post 1?



  You have disgusting taste in women and you like men who play dress up?
You have more problems than anima,or whatever the fuck you call it.


----------



## Kajune (Oct 21, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> > I post 2 and you just post 1?
> ...


 
Nope, none of the Cosplay picture I posted here who are males. What happened to your western pride stuff where you can't even recognize your western females?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 21, 2014)

Kajune said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Kajune said:
> ...



       Trolling hard now. Only an asshopper like yourself would find reason to post ugly  men in drag.


----------



## Kajune (Oct 21, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


 
So which pic do you think is a western male? I wonder what you will do once I show her Cosplay profile from her Cosplay page, maybe you will start to walk upside down, mwahahaha


----------



## Kajune (Oct 21, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> > I post 2 and you just post 1?
> ...


 
After seeing my possibility of being able to prove you wrong of accusing them as males, now you run away in fear huh? Mwahahaha


----------



## TheOldSchool (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 21, 2014)

Kajune said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Kajune said:
> ...



 Dude you're a fruit cake. The only reason I'm here is to make fun of you.


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 21, 2014)

nice dimples.....


----------



## TheOldSchool (Oct 21, 2014)

Look Otaku porn!!'


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Moonglow (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Moonglow (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Moonglow (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Moonglow (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Moonglow (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Moonglow (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Moonglow (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Moonglow (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Moonglow (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Moonglow (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Moonglow (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 21, 2014)

WOW!! Look at all those HOT round eyes!!!


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 21, 2014)

Now guess how many are male......??


----------



## TheOldSchool (Oct 21, 2014)

Hey Kajune if I knock up a japanese girl can I dress the baby in cosplay?  What's the acceptable ratio for Japanese/Western DNA?


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 21, 2014)

TheOldSchool said:


> Hey Kajune if I knock up a japanese girl can I dress the baby in cosplay?  What's the acceptable ratio for Japanese/Western DNA?


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Moonglow (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Moonglow (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Moonglow (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Darkwind (Oct 21, 2014)

Moonglow said:


>


Definitely worth another look...


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Moonglow (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Moonglow (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Kajune (Oct 22, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Kajune said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


 
Just admit it that you are shaking in your boots now due to you failed to recognize your own western females which I posted in all the pictures in here as females and none of them are males.
Anyway, more contribution from me to this topic :


----------



## Bill Angel (Oct 22, 2014)

Kajune said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Kajune said:
> ...





otakon 2014
Sometimes it's hard to tell.


----------



## Bill Angel (Jul 2, 2015)

Wonder Woman wishes you a happy July 4th!

Baltimore Comic-Con


----------

